# In search of perfect NATO



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Good morning. I love Seiko divers. I’m searching for the highest quality and most rugged NATO straps. I like a thicker/premium strap. Seat belt material or sailcloth is fine. I have come across crown and buckle supreme and Zulu diver typhoon. Are there any better options out there? Thank you. Here are a couple of my watches for reference.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Crown and Buckle perhaps?


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

My favorites are the single pass Chevrons from Crown & Buckle. The material is the most unique I’ve come across and holds its shape really well (rather than flopping the watch around). They also make them as traditional NATOs in the same material.








You could also check out Artem, though I don’t have first-hand experience with their NATOs.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Haveston are worth a look.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

Crown and Buckle straps are excellent, I’ve been buying their NATO for years and even their “basic” straps are very well made. Chevron straps are excellent, adjustable single pass construction, thick yet very soft woven material plenty of colors to choose from. Best of luck and Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

my biggest problem with Nato's are the holes getting stretched, but i found these and they seem long-lasting. the cool thing is that they return to their shape when i take them off and put another one on.









THE GENERAL SERVICE STRAP: [Set]


An original Haveston design: . A utilitarian strap with a technical look, designed for general everyday duties. Made from ballistic nylon, perfect for a “beater” role or a simple match up and go set up. Straps are available as sets. FieldSet discount codes not applicable. .




www.haveston.com










PARADE SERIES


A collection of ultra fine weaved solid tone straps designed to complement your tool watch in it's more dressier roles .




www.haveston.com





they don't stretch like normal 5 ring nato's 

I also just found these 2 piece straps from Zuludiver that looks like they will last a long time. they seem to be double-layered, so the holes aren't stretching and it has a good stiffness that allows it to hold the round shape of the wrist.









ZULUDIVER Seasalter Two-Piece NATO Watch Strap - Black, Beige, & Red


The ZULUDIVER Seasalter two-piece NATO collection is fitted with quick release spring bars, making it very convenient to be able to swap out different watch straps. Customers have told us that they would like to be able to wear a NATO watch strap on their smartwatch, but this isn't always...




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

The C&B Chevron is very nice, IMHO.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

I'll second, uh third the Haveston. The material is a bit more sturdy than a lot of other natos which make them a bit more secure feeling. Plus you can get them with polished hardware if you want that look. The downside is they are limited in color choices.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Thank you for all the responses. Lots to take in. I will research Haveston.


----------



## DrJip (Jan 3, 2022)

If we have to believe a certain YouTuber, you have to "put it on a Wristcandy Watch Club". Seriously, my bits are chuffed.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

If I could "cash in" every NATO/Zulu strap that I currently have in my inventory I'd be a bubillionaire, LOL. I just got a pair of these from Bill Yao MkII - they're call Nytex. Only available in black and khaki in 20mm, I'm impressed with the thick and unique weave/pattern as well as the (very generous # of) adjustment holes which are as strongly "sealed" as any NATO/Zulu I've ever seen/owned:


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Watch Accessories | Prometheus Design Werx







prometheusdesignwerx.com





The Cadillac of NATOs: Quantum Watch Strap


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

duc said:


> The Cadillac of NATOs: Quantum Watch Strap


Holy Schamoly! More like the Rolls Royce of NATO's...


----------



## Bigcupj (6 mo ago)

For traditional NATO’s I like the maratac ones. The omega ones seem pretty popular but very expensive. If you want something that’s single pass but a little different you could look at something like Erika’s original or one that’s similar.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

TheGanzman said:


> Holy Schamoly! More like the Rolls Royce of NATO's...


It's kind of crazy to spend the kind of money we do on watches. The strap is a minor discretion in that light.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

duc said:


> Watch Accessories | Prometheus Design Werx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, that’s crap, they focus on the hardware instead of focusing on the material of the strap so that it doesn’t stretch, tear, wear out. 

That’s why Haveston makes sense for me, no BS hardware and proper material that doesn’t rip, stretch or wear prematurely. 

Strapcode picture.











I guarantee that people will complain about Prometheus hardware being uncomfortable.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Xerxes300 said:


> See, that’s crap, they focus on the hardware instead of focusing on the material of the strap so that it doesn’t stretch, tear, wear out.
> 
> That’s why Haveston makes sense for me, no BS hardware and proper material that doesn’t rip, stretch or wear prematurely.
> 
> ...


Is that a leather embellishment on that strap? Is that waterproof?

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Xerxes300 said:


> See, that’s crap, they focus on the hardware instead of focusing on the material of the strap so that it doesn’t stretch, tear, wear out.
> 
> That’s why Haveston makes sense for me, no BS hardware and proper material that doesn’t rip, stretch or wear prematurely.
> 
> ...


Lighten Up Francis - YouTube


I guarantee you I don't think its uncomfortable.


----------



## navman (Sep 4, 2015)

I have NATO and ZULU straps from quite a few companies and I keep going back to MARATAC Titanium Zulu. The fraying at the holes is always annoying, but a quick pass with a heat source takes care of most wear. I like the idea of some reinforcement, maybe Hypalon?


----------



## bneath (1 mo ago)

navman said:


> I have NATO and ZULU straps from quite a few companies and I keep going back to MARATAC Titanium Zulu. The fraying at the holes is always annoying, but a quick pass with a heat source takes care of most wear. I like the idea of some reinforcement, maybe Hypalon?


I wore a PDW Ti NATO for ~ a year with no fraying.


----------



## navman (Sep 4, 2015)

bneath said:


> I wore a PDW Ti NATO for ~ a year with no fraying.


It definitely took more than a year for the MARATAC to start fraying. I am very pleased with the performance, just part of life with the webbing straps.


----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

just came across this article on fratello today... have not tried one but maybe they are good:








A.F.0210. Straps — The Search For The Perfect Strap For Your Vintage(-Inspired) Field Watch Is Over!


✓ NATO straps are a dime a dozen ✓ But have you seen these reproductions of A.F.0210. straps from the '40s and '50s? ✓ Check them out! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------

